# What is wrong with this roofing job??



## dwiall (Feb 24, 2016)

Posted 2 hours ago http://www.roofersclub.com/post/printadd?id=7944118&pid=1291004565 #1 
I am looking at buying this house but have concerns over the roof. Was a roof over last August. Roofer says the shingles have not had time to settle. Shingles are suppose to be the best, life time warranty. Looks like this around the whole house. Why do some of the shingles lay flat. I'm not an expert but this doesn't look good to me. They are architectural shingles. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## RG1 (Feb 27, 2016)

I can't zoom in on the pic for some reason; however, it looks like the deck has some angulation or highs and lows. Do you have any close up pics?


----------



## dwiall (Feb 24, 2016)

Shoot me an email address and I can send a couple pics. Seller is trying to force me to buy because they say nothing is wrong. Really need some help here. 

Thanks.


----------



## dwiall (Feb 24, 2016)

Email address is

[email protected]


----------



## Sandul12 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey, i can't really get a good look at the roof, but from past experience it's a good bet to get an inspector to check out the roof and asses if there are damages or an improper installation of the shingle roof.that's the first thing i would do, don't get pressured into buying without checking first. and how long ago was the roof installed? Usually it takes a couple of days to a week in the sun for the shingles to settle in. so if it seems shady try and get an inspector to come by and check it out. Sources -http://bit.ly/2aCtG4O


----------



## SamG-CARoofing (Aug 1, 2016)

I would say the alignment of those shingles when they were being installed was not really precise. and yes i totally agree that please check it before you really buy it. everything will be completely another story once you have already purchased it


----------



## reillyroofing (Mar 10, 2016)

SamG-CARoofing said:


> I would say the alignment of those shingles when they were being installed was not really precise. and yes i totally agree that please check it before you really buy it. everything will be completely another story once you have already purchased it


I agree with you. Everything should be double checked before purchase and installation. 


Reilly Roofing & Gutters


----------



## delucaroofing (Sep 2, 2015)

You can ask to someone for free roofing estimate near by your area. This will help you in knowing condition of roofing if you really want to buy the house.


----------



## Dimensional (Mar 29, 2016)

Yes, Ask from the nearest roof inspection company first, if they say "its fine" then consider to buy it otherwise look for other house.

-----------------------------------------------
Residential Roofers Austin | Commercial Roofers Austin


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

Ditto what everyone else said. However, I would be very concerned about this roofing job based on what the roofer told you. If they said that the roof has not had time to settle from an August install that is just not right. If they have not sealed by now they certainly will not over the winter and if they last til Spring (no wind storms) then there will likely be grit and debris that will inhibit sealing next summer.

Todd
Emerald State Exteriors LLC


----------



## Coverallsolutions (Jan 17, 2017)

If the roof was put on top of another layer it is probably telegraphing the imperfections in the first layer. We never install a new roof over an existing layer of roofing. http://www.coverallsolutions.com


----------

